# 2005 Altima 2.5S



## davidtirado (Mar 17, 2013)

Need to replace my shocks and struts, which are the best brand to buy?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Depends on what you are looking for in type of shock. If you are looking for a good stock replacement, go with KYB. They are an original equipment supplier of struts and shocks to Nissan. Most go with the G2's (also called Excel).


----------



## davidtirado (Mar 17, 2013)

*Shocks and struts for 2005 Nissan Altima*

I need to replace my shocks and struts. I've been researching and Im finding either KYB or Monroe brands. Does anyone have any experience on this brands?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Both are good. I've used both. I prefer the KYB's. KYB is the largest manufacturer of struts in the world. As I mention, the make many of the shocks and struts that come on Nissans from the factory (Tokico is another brand common on Nissans). The KYB Excels/G2s are usually made slightly firmer than original equipment to compensate for suspension wear over time.


----------



## davidtirado (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you for the information, KYB its going to be.


----------

